# progreiserfs tools help in FreeBSD 8.1-R



## litu (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I am new to this forum.

I have a FreeBSD 8.1 running, where I need to create a partition with journaling filesystem like reiserfs. I already installed progresierfs from FreeBSD ports collection.

I need to create a slice with 55GB of space with mkfs.reiserfs command but not able to do so.

It says mkfs.reiserfs options device size

help me on the command syntax.

Regards
Litu


----------



## Galactic_Dominator (Jan 19, 2011)

reiserfs is a not a native FreeBSD filesystem and even if you get it working through fuse or something it's just one more thing to go wrong.  When in Rome, do as the Romans do e.g. use native utilities for best performance and reliability. 

The only "journaled" filesystem on FreeBSD is UFS + gjournal.  Even then is not a journaled filesystem like ext3 since the journaling takes place at the block level device, not the actual filesystem.  However UFS can be made aware of the journaled block provider it lives on and will have some advantages over a standard UFS especially when coupled with gmirror.

There are many example on the web showing how to do this including the gjournal() page.

FWIW, having a requirement like a journaled filesystem is quite silly on the surface at least when you have the ability to use ZFS instead which is much better at preserving data integrity than any journaled filesystem and it has many other features as well.


----------



## litu (Jan 19, 2011)

hello,

thank you very much for your valuable suggestion. I was thinking reiserfs for squid proxy cache. So I can try with ZFS.

Best Regards,
Litu
Bangladesh.


----------



## Fred (Jan 21, 2011)

Why do you need a journalled FS for caching some squid files? You don't care if the partition holding the squid cache files gets corrupted, just redownload the files next time somebody use the cache.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2011)

Yeah, nothing is more expendable than a Squid cache, really. Just put it in something fast, like a bunch of disks under RAID0, or separate cachedirs per disk. Nothing more fancy is needed.


----------

